# Seaguar Fluro, whats your take



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

INshore Flats fishing, Looking at all the fluro leaders out there toda... been using Seaguar Blue..

Whats your oreference, Blue, Pink, Gold. ?


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I only use red but that was because I bought a crap ton of it 4 years ago at a Kmart going out of business sale.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Blue for guide trips in previous life and still blue for the pleasure outings now.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Gold for tippit


----------



## Brandon Alexander (Jun 6, 2017)

Inshore for me most of the year. Comes in 100 yard spools and is the same price as the blue label. Thin tippets aren't good with Snook and Tarpon because they'll wear through them faster. 

I do go to premium leader like the gold or cortland premium fluoro for winter time redfish. They get spooky and I know that's all I'll be targeting.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

I like Seaguar for heavier weights (50+). For lighter lines my go-to is Gamma Edge. It's the most supple florocarbon I've found and I've tried many brands.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Whatever is handy and is the right diameter. I’ve got 20# and 30# Seaguar red and that’s usually mid-section material for me. The only Seaguar gold I have is 15# so that would be almost alway tippet material for my fishing. Seaguar Gold I believe is a little thinner diameter per pound rating than the rest. Seaguar Blue, I have in 50# down to 15#, so it could be butt, mid-section or tippet.

I have some cheaper Portuguese fluorocarbon leader material also and I like it well enough. The only fluorocarbon I haven’t liked is Berkley. I had some 20# fluorocarbon that I could snap with a not so hard pull of my unprotected hands. I’ve had 20# nylon leader material do this easy breakage stuff, sure nylon can degrade and then break for a variety or reasons, but that’s not so true of fluorocarbon until I got this spool of Berkley 20# fluorocarbon leader material. I lost a few fish on the set and realized the fluorocarbon was extremely brittle. Maybe it was even fake material, I believe I got it off of Amazon. But, the regular Berkley Vanish sold at academy seems out of round to me and not all that straight coming off the spool.

Seaguar always appears round and not prone to sudden breaking with a pull of the hands.


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

I have used (& still do use) all three from time to time. Don't really have a preference to be honest. & for longer sections when making fly leaders (or for throwing artificials on casting gear/dropping baits for sheeps) I generally use Berkeley Vanish because it's substantially cheaper & I've never had an issue of any kind with it.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Rio, Cortland, or SA branded made in Japan


----------



## UpStateAngler (Sep 2, 2021)

I love the Blue. I think I continue to buy it outta habit, and it works...


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Look at the diameters of different seaguar products. I was unfamiliar with gold until a buddy was using it. It is even smaller diameter than premier, which I use. My understanding is that blue is stronger than rating, hence the larger diameter. My understanding is premier is true to rating. I am intrigued by gold as it would allow me to use 50lb bite at same diameter as premier 40lb or blue 30lb.


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

I like the blue


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Pink Yo-zuri


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Aren't there only like three fluoro manufactures that the brands buy from, so all are very similar?


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

Seaguar seems like good stuff but it’s too expensive.

I’ve been using Sunline sniper in the 200 yard spools from 7-25lb test and really like it!


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

I probably shouldn't admit this but I've given up on fluoro and just use Andy monofilament for my leaders. I haven't noticed a difference in my catch/success rate and it's a hell of a lot cheaper.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I use fluoro for all of my lure casting leaders and for bite tippets on fly leaders… seaguar in 60 or 80lb - but only Ande fluoro for less than 60lb (20, 30, 40 lb…). The Ande is cheaper (and you get twice as much on each spool than Seaguar…).


----------



## TheDude (Dec 14, 2010)

A lot of the Seaguar leader (Gold Label, Blue Label, Premier) is very soft and not very abrasion resistant. For the last few years, I've been using their STS Trout Steelhead leader as it is harder and more abrasion resistant (i.e., holds up better to oysters, spartina, pilings, etc.) - the best thing about this stuff is it is very reasonably priced compared to other Seaguar products. They recently came out with an Inshore flouro leader that is the exact same thing as the STS but is priced higher. Buy the STS, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

I use the blue


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I use cortland for 60-50-40 and 30. Then I drop to Sunline Shooter for 22lb, 18lb, 14lb and 12lb. I use Sunline Sniper as leader on my spinning.


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

Many years ago I tried FC from several sources, and was disappointed UNTIL Seaquar Blue. I have not changed since. Winter steelhead, Permit or Bonefish


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Blue 25lb on my 8 and 9 wt on the beach, it gets chewed through from time to time. 15 / 20 any brand on spinners. Mono 40 and over.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Blue or Rio for my tarpon bite and tippets for permit.

Once the rain starts in Tampa I switch over the regular mino leader.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Once again I will reiterate check line diameters. Fish don't care what lb rating is, they care how thick it is and if they can easily see it. I see many versions mentioned on here, but all you have to do is look at diameters and compare. Pick a diameter and go with the one with highest test. For what it's worth I fished with a gold cup winning guide and he swears by yozuri pink...


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Do yourself a favor and forget about fluorocarbon leaders. Use regular mono…, cheaper by a mile, easier to tie, more playable, makes stronger knots, does not sink. Makes no difference to fish.


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

I've tried them all and recently bought the KAST KING Floro on Amazon which is made in Germany and works great. Haven't had any issues and its very inexpensive - and it was available. I do like Yo Zuri and Seguar blue or gold as well.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

I've spent a lot of money over the years on fluorocarbon leader, but I really don't think it makes much of a difference on the water - there are just too many variables. Once I run out of the spools I have, I'll be switching to regular fluoro line for leader material.


----------



## Brandon Brown (Jun 17, 2020)

Ill be honest i know lots of people love the seaguer blue label. I hate it i've had too many problems over the years with it. I only use P-line flouro and will never look back


----------



## OrFish (5 mo ago)

Traditionally I bought Seg Blue, but P-line is replacing it as I run out


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Waste of money. Been using regular Ande mono leader for years and catching all kinds of fish.


----------



## VA-Gheenoe (4 mo ago)

Flats Hunter said:


> I probably shouldn't admit this but I've given up on fluoro and just use Andy monofilament for my leaders. I haven't noticed a difference in my catch/success rate and it's a hell of a lot cheaper.


Same boat here. I'm fishing nasty VA oyster bars with a ton of man made debris and trash. I stopped using expensive leaders and stick to the mono leaders for the price.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Trilene Big Game mono is all you need


----------



## Whip (Apr 23, 2021)

I use Trilene Big Game for but sections but like Segar Inshore over Blue when I want a fluorocarbon tippet.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Whip said:


> I use Trilene Big Game for but sections but like Segar Inshore over Blue when I want a fluorocarbon tippet.


I have been using nothing but Trilene Big Game as leader material for probably twenty years and the only time it has broken was after a few fish and the loop knot broke in the middle of the loop. Every time I tried flourocarbon of any brand it broke at the knots. I tried some Seaguar Red Label 15# yesterday for the first time in a year or so and lost a fish because the loop knot at the hook broke. I despise flourocarbon. I know mono floats and flouro sinks but the rest is just hype and I consider it trash IMO. Maybe I’m doing something wrong.


----------



## Sirhc30 (7 mo ago)

I'll never use gold again. I'll stick with blue but I'm gradually finding myself getting away from the high dollar stuff.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

This may not be the perfect thread, but is leader and fluorocarbon related. 
When I'm fly fishing topwater I use a mono leader, streamers get fluoro. 
If I'm fishing a gurgler or crease fly, I use a mono leader but tie on about a foot tippet (usually 10#) of fluorocarbon. This sinks just enough to pull the fly underwater on retrieve and then goes right back to the surface. I've caught a lot of bass rigged that way.


----------



## TheDude (Dec 14, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have been using nothing but Trilene Big Game as leader material for probably twenty years and the only time it has broken was after a few fish and the loop knot broke in the middle of the loop. Every time I tried flourocarbon of any brand it broke at the knots. I tried some Seaguar Red Label 15# yesterday for the first time in a year or so and lost a fish because the loop knot at the hook broke. I despise flourocarbon. I know mono floats and flouro sinks but the rest is just hype and I consider it trash IMO. Maybe I’m doing something wrong.


Seaguar Red Label is line, not leader. Give their Inshore Leader a shot. I've found it to be extremely durable with good knot strength.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

TheDude said:


> Seaguar Red Label is line, not leader. Give their Inshore Leader a shot. I've found it to be extremely durable with good knot strength.


I know but even line should not be prone to breaking at knots. I’ll check out the leader material.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I use premier for bite, it is supposedly true to lb test, blue is over from my understanding. I have a friend uses gold and it is even thinner diameter for lb test, I may try that next year. If you are fishing for something that may test your line and knots, test them first at home. Different materials fluorocarbon, nylon, mono do better with different knots or modifications of knots. In my experience, when my knot fails it is my fault, not the materials. .


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

I can't remember a time I've ever had fluorocarbon leader from any brand break at a knot. I use all of the Seaguar stuff, Berkeley Vanish, Yozuri's stuff, etc. & it all seems pretty good.


----------



## Trip Saunders (4 mo ago)

Brandon Alexander said:


> Inshore for me most of the year. Comes in 100 yard spools and is the same price as the blue label. Thin tippets aren't good with Snook and Tarpon because they'll wear through them faster.
> 
> I do go to premium leader like the gold or cortland premium fluoro for winter time redfish. They get spooky and I know that's all I'll be targeting.


I tried countless times to use the inshore seagur in leaders, but I could never get knots to snug up right, I googled it and saw that the inshore doesn’t have the softer outside layer of the regular blue. Idk, it was a revelation for me, figured I’d pass it on. Obviously if it works for you, it’s way cheaper and that’s what I’d buy too.


----------



## bluechipfish (Jul 8, 2020)

I'm surprised this didn't come up before, but Seaguar invented fluoro. I find the blue label to be absolutely fantastic, and make all my leaders with it at home. One thing I like about it is that it seems a little stiffer than other flouro, which is great for turning over flies. In my pack when I'm wading or on the SUP, I have the small spools of Umpqua flouro, which I also like. I only use it because I dont want to carry all my spools of blue label (they're much bigger physically), and I make sure I carry all the lb test I need for a complete new leader if needed.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Trip Saunders said:


> I tried countless times to use the inshore seagur in leaders, but I could never get knots to snug up right, I googled it and saw that the inshore doesn’t have the softer outside layer of the regular blue. Idk, it was a revelation for me, figured I’d pass it on. Obviously if it works for you, it’s way cheaper and that’s what I’d buy too.


Due to it's stiffness, tying knots with fluoro can be a little different. I've found that in general, I use less wraps when with fluoro. This, combined with a little spit for lube, helps the the stiffer fluoro cinch down tighter in most cases--especially true with loop knots.


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

@bluechipfish I do buy the large Seaquar Blue spools and yes, tie my leaders at home to. But on the water, I have reused old RIO spools that I respool Seaquar on.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

I use inshore and gold for leaders and tippit, 8-25lb


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Zaraspook said:


> Do yourself a favor and forget about fluorocarbon leaders. Use regular mono…, cheaper by a mile, easier to tie, more playable, makes stronger knots, does not sink. Makes no difference to fish.


I can't say whether or not Fluorocarbon makes a difference with really spooky fish in clear water like the keys or Caribbean, but I do know that I tie MUCH better knots in mono, I struggle to get knots Fluoro to seat well. I do pull test with a scale and on my normal leaders tied with Ande Mono I can pull to about 96-97% of rated break strength before failure, this is just using blood and improved blood knots, no bimini, that's about 14.4 pounds with 15 pound test. If you've ever seen Andy Mill's video of his practice of "lifting weights" with a fly rod, give it a try sometime. It's incredibly hard to apply 14 pounds of pressure with a fly rod.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

redchaser said:


> I can't say whether or not Fluorocarbon makes a difference with really spooky fish in clear water like the keys or Caribbean, but I do know that I tie MUCH better knots in mono, I struggle to get knots Fluoro to seat well. I do pull test with a scale and on my normal leaders tied with Ande Mono I can pull to about 96-97% of rated break strength before failure, this is just using blood and improved blood knots, no bimini, that's about 14.4 pounds with 15 pound test. If you've ever seen Andy Mill's video of his practice of "lifting weights" with a fly rod, give it a try sometime. It's incredibly hard to apply 14 pounds of pressure with a fly rod.


Yeah, fluoro is stiffer, and behaves a little different than softer/stretchier mono. I mentioned earlier in this thread that I tend to use less wraps when tying with fluoro to ensure that the knot cinches down and coils tightly. I mainly use the non-slip loop and uni knot for my terminal connections. What knots are you using that you're having difficulty tying with fluoro?


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2017)

Another vote for the blue - works well for me.


----------



## MilkManDan (2 mo ago)

I typically use the blue label in 25lb and 30lb. I tried on some 15lb last week and broke it when I tightened the knot. I plan on checking it's breaking point with a fish scale because it seemed weak.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MilkManDan said:


> I typically use the blue label in 25lb and 30lb. I tried on some 15lb last week and broke it when I tightened the knot. I plan on checking it's breaking point with a fish scale because it seemed weak.


Flourocarbon breaks at knots easier than mono in my limited experience.


----------



## MilkManDan (2 mo ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Flourocarbon breaks at knots easier than mono in my limited experience.


That's exactly what it did..... I'm going to have to try mono for leaders.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Been using Seaguar Invizx fluorocarbon fishing line for making my freshwater fly line leaders and all around saltwater lure leaders on braid for over 20 years without any issue that I can attribute to the material.

However I do use the Blue “leader” material for making my tarpon leaders with RIO hard-mono for class tippet.


----------



## Capt_Jear (2 mo ago)

I like the blue for the heavy half of my leader and go with more supple stuff near the fly. FC Sniper is good, even better if you can get your hands on some seagaur grand max, the 19.5lb flouro is supple and about the diameter of 15lb.


----------



## FJVKeys (10 d ago)

Segaur sts gold 100 yd spools or diawa j flouro 50yd spools are my go to now


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

While not as strong as what seaguar makes today I really liked their first grand max which came in a more bronze colored casing back in the 90's. Their was only one choice back then. Its true that only seaguar makes via their parent company Kureha the raw materials for the resin for flouro lines. I have been using today blue for tippet as well as Orvis mirage though will look at gold. I use hard line mono for back sections of leaders as for me it helps to turn over the leader. I used to use flouro in Maine for stripers and for rocky conditions for better abrasion resistance I still do and for sinking lines to keep the fly below my fly line. Always use it in SWF. Lots of interesting articles online for in depth look at flouro.


----------

